# Sure Fit Sofa Covers???



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with THESE?



Do they stay on if there are dogs jumping on and off? I don't want to get a cover for my cover but really like the price on these if they actually work. 

If they don't work - any suggestions on slip covers that do? I love my couches, they are really comfortable, but they are in need of a makeover!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't, but have seen these and am very interesting in trying them...so I'd love to hear the responses, also!

My couches are ruined from the cats using them as scratching posts...and my husband won't let me get new furniture because they'll just ruin those also....so i was thinking about the slipcover route....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That's interesting. I like it. But if you don't have a couch like that (where it's all straight lines) I wonder how the fit would be. 

I bought one of these covers:









And since my couch is more rounded and doesn't have those straight lines, it ended up looking like this after Gunner got to it!









Consider what your couch looks like and imagine if that cover will fit as nicely as the picture.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My couch is all straight lines so I think it would work. I want the total cover slip cover, not the dog cover up - that's what I'm wondering though. If the stretch covers will get pulled out and stretched "off" with the dogs on it. I don't allow the dogs on the furniture right now b/c they're too big but I'm going to have two small dogs next month and think I might let them up but not if it's going to mean me straightening the slipcover every single time they get up there - I am that personality type LOL


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the first time I have ever bought covers for my furniture and I have been very impressed with the sure fit. the do fit all types I have a curved piece and a straight piece. They do not come off at all from the dogs.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> This is the first time I have ever bought covers for my furniture and I have been very impressed with the sure fit. the do fit all types I have a curved piece and a straight piece. They do not come off at all from the dogs.


 
You know what they say.... "a picture is worth a thousand words"


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahh but I do not post photos of my personal life and internet them. You may just have to take my word for it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

FG167 said:


> My couch is all straight lines so I think it would work. I want the total cover slip cover, not the dog cover up


Oh, I knew that. I just wanted to show you how pretty it looks in the ad, versus a real couch that isn't all straight lines.
Whether a full slip cover will do the same as the one I had is anybody's guess.
Hopefully someone has one and can tell you if it's worth it.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> Ahh but I do not post photos of my personal life and internet them. You may just have to take my word for it.


Aw that's a bummer! I was kind of wishing to see how they had held up too! I will take your word for it though  we are ordering them today! I am excited. Which fabric did you get? Do you like it? How does it hold up to hair and spills?



GSDGunner said:


> Oh, I knew that. I just wanted to show you how pretty it looks in the ad, versus a real couch that isn't all straight lines.
> Whether a full slip cover will do the same as the one I had is anybody's guess.
> Hopefully someone has one and can tell you if it's worth it.


Oh right - I knew you knew, I just wanted to clarify for others that might read it  And I think that is an excellent point for others to notice too. I thought of that when I was first looking but my couches are a really standard shape so I'm safe - although probably many other couches aren't.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

One is the loose tie cornered heavy duty loose fabric and I do not favor that one over the tight stretchy one. It takes some figuring to understand the lump of material in your hands versus the furniture at first on either! The tie cornered loose one is super durable however you need to re straighten it and it is not a tailored and slick looking. The stretchy one can get caught on some things.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I ordered two of the kind I linked to above and then one twill fabric for my armchair. Will definitely post before and after pictures if it all works out!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I got them once, we took 3 hours assembling it all.... Then laughed, made some "wow, these surefitTM like !" jokes and took them back. My couch looked like it was wearing a moomoo :rofl: 
They weren't _that_ bad, but for the price I paid, I would have expected something a little more presentable.


----------

